# fire in flash!



## chris83gr (Oct 8, 2006)

i want to create fire in flash.does anyone know how???thanksray:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ chris83gr: a few links for you to check:
here and here (see number 14 - Fire Particle Effect) and here and here.

I hope these will get you on the way!


----------



## chris83gr (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks!youhelp me a lot ray:


----------

